# DW 735 Planer



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

My next major power tool purchase will probably be a DW 735 planer. I've been convincing myself that I need the 735 over the 734 if i can swing the difference. My question; Is the in-feed and out-feed tables necessary on the 735? I see where they offer them as an option, but I figured if they normally don't come on them, then they might just be an added luxury that really isn't needed. What do the experts say? Also, is the 735 that much more superior than the 734?
Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

you really should have infeed and outfeed tables, but some people build their own catch tables.
depending on the length of the lumber sometimes you need stands on both ends.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine came with the infeed and outfeed tables and I can't imagine doing without them. In my small and crowded shop, Tables, even on casters, would be a real hassle.



Semipro said:


> you really should have infeed and outfeed tables, but some people build their own catch tables.
> depending on the length of the lumber sometimes you need stands on both ends.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

My 735 came with the 2 tables and a extra set of blades. I would opt for the 735 if at all possible.


----------



## morgantheship (Oct 19, 2014)

I really like my 735. It came with the infeed and outfeed tables, an extra set of blades, and the stand. It was a package deal through Woodcraft. Rockler also usually has the same deal.

The 735 has two speeds to it and provides you with a much finer cut. 

If you can budget for the 735, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Watch the sales. My 735 came with the tables, extra blades and a DeWalt router. A great buy and you will not be disappointed with the 735. 
John's point about building your own tables is a good one and they are necessary.


----------



## riblars (Jun 16, 2014)

I got DW734 and it came with the table and after a year using it I would say it is great and cheaper than DW735. Only 2 minor differences DW 734 has one speed and only 12 1/2 inches in width. Both have three knives and six inches in heigth capacity. Major difference is the price. Amazon sells this planner without infeed and outfeed table, tables cost 44 bucks and DW 734 just 399 from Acme tools. Is time you to make the call!!!!!!!! Be smart. Good luck


----------



## warrenviking (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had a DW734 for several years and am very satisfied. For me it was a budget thing, but I've never regretted the choice.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

There have been a few barely used kits come up this week on a few other WW forum sites. One in Northern VA with tables & stand at $450 or $550 as I recall, and another similar kit still boxed that sold at $550. Don't see them come up often. 
earl


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have them and feel i don't need them. I use a roller stand and put it as close or far as needed. If you are planning a longer board then a short table extension isn't good enough. If you are doing a short board then you don't need the extension. Either way make the board a little longer and trim off any snip you might get


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

the 735 is worth it and no you dont need the tables, well you do but you can easily make your own.
take a long board the width of the bed and run it all the way through the planer so it sticks out each side about 15 inches or so, just do a search for dewalt planer bed and im sure you will find several links to plans and videos.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I started with the 734 and was happy with it for the most part, but did find that I had to clean the rollers quite often to keep the material feeding properly, it was sort of a pain but I just assumed that the need for cleaning was just normal.

I eventually lost the 734 due to a tornado that took part of the roof of off my shop and drenched the planer. In my attempt to salvage it I broke it and had to buy a new planer. At that time I stepped up to the 735 and while the performance was the same as had been with the 734, the need for regular cleaning the rollers was no longer requiredo, I still occasionally do clean the rollers on the 735. I attribute the difference to the blower on the 735 that the 734 was not equipped with. The blower just keeps things cleaner.

Also, if and when the 735's rollers do need cleaned, it is a much easier job due to the fact that when the planer head is raised, the rollers can be accessed through the sides of the planer. The 734 is built in a way that does not allow the side access to the rollers which makes them much more difficult to clean.

Both of the planers came with their standard in and out feed tables which work fine, I will say thet the 735 did a better job in regard to not offering to create snipe. If a person is running stock that is any longer than about 30", it is necessary that the operator support the end of the board at the outfeed so that it's weight does not to allow the board to tip downward as it comes from under the first roller. This is very easy to do, but I admit that I have not ever needed to run stock longer than about 40" through the planers.

So with that said, I obviously suggest that you opt for the 735 if you can spend the extra money which is near 50% greater than the 734. Let us know what you finally do.

If you do end up with the 734, you will still be very happy with the Dewalt planer, it is a great maching and will serve you well.

Jerry


----------



## roscoe2 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Not sure*

I was thinking of buying the Dw735 .but I'm no longer sure.Jay Bates (Jays custom creations. Com) says he probably wouldn't buy it again diue to the fact the blades don't last very long.Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

roscoe2 said:


> I was thinking of buying the Dw735 .but I'm no longer sure.Jay Bates (Jays custom creations. Com) says he probably wouldn't buy it again diue to the fact the blades don't last very long.Has anyone else had this problem?



As a hobbyist I find the blades to last plenty long for my use and since they can be flipped over with ease this ads to their life. They are not that expensive when you do need to replace them, at least in my opinion.

Obviously these Dewalt planers are not intended for production use, you just get what you pay for and your need for a planer will or should dictate what you buy. Just my opinion.

Jerry


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

I just bought the 735X after reading numerous positive reviews about it. The "X" in the model number means that it includes the infeed and outfeed tables and an extra set of blades. There were many reviews regarding the poor quality of the blades, but Infinity sells after market blades for the 735, both HSS and carbide. From what I've read, the Infinity HSS blades are much better quality than the OEM blades. The carbide blades are out of my price range for what I will use the planer for.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I would suggest you go with the 735. It is more versatile and if you wait for the sales, you can get the whole package... tables, extra blades, and stand for about 550.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the DW 734, and it has been a rock solid machine. I went between the 734 and 735, and after reading reviews both machines performed about the same.

A note about the knives dulling quickly. The knives on both machines are fairly thin, and are made of HSS. Within a couple months of buying my planer, I was rotating the knives. I have been on the second side for years now, and have sent quite a bit of material through the planer. The specs and manual say a 1/16" cut per pass capacity. In reality, this is a lot of wear and tear on the knives. I keep each pass to about 1/64"-1/32" (Depending on the species and width). The drawback is you making more run-passes through the planer. The benefits are the knives last MUCH longer as well as helps reduce chances of tear out.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

*Snip?*

That's "snipe" ! Don't mean to be "snippy"!
I have the DW735. Love it. Really great for chip removal.
If you do thin wood, I'd also recommend a thickness sander.
I've had a 16-32 for years and it's great for obtaining really thin stock.
Its super for use on wood with wild grain.
In-feed and out-feed tables are also recommended for it also when doing long boards.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

There seems to be two camps on 735 blade longevity. It probably depends on the kind of wood going through it. Jay Bates articulates the "dulls up fast" camp. Note that you can get carbide blades for it at around $230 a set but they are one sided so they are about the equivalent to 5 HSS sets. For casual use, the HSS blades at about $60 a whack are probably ok. Getting a Shelix is probably a better alternative to carbide.

The nice thing about the 735 is it seems to hold it's value. I've seen them on CL for >$500. Kind of nuts but if you feel the need to move up, that means you don't pay much of a penalty for selling it used.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

tacomamactech said:


> That's "snipe" ! Don't mean to be "snippy"!
> I have the DW735. Love it. Really great for chip removal.
> If you do thin wood, I'd also recommend a thickness sander.
> I've had a 16-32 for years and it's great for obtaining really thin stock.
> ...



If you don' have the drum sander you can use doubt sided tape to attach a work piece that you want to cut down to a very thin thickness to another board and then sneak up on the cuts. This way you can get the veneer as thin as you wish. You might need to use pieces longer than what them to finally be so that you can trim the end or ends after planning as they might get a little ratty on the ends. I say this as I have never needed to do it, only read about it, but makes sense to me.

I can cut as thin of veneer as I have ever needed on my bandsaw so that has been my approach to the issue.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> There seems to be two camps on 735 blade longevity. It probably depends on the kind of wood going through it. Jay Bates articulates the "dulls up fast" camp. Note that you can get carbide blades for it at around $230 a set but they are one sided so they are about the equivalent to 5 HSS sets. For casual use, the HSS blades at about $60 a whack are probably ok. Getting a Shelix is probably a better alternative to carbide.
> 
> The nice thing about the 735 is it seems to hold it's value. I've seen them on CL for >$500. Kind of nuts but if you feel the need to move up, that means you don't pay much of a penalty for selling it used.



Or you might be real patient like Twoskies and find one that you can steal from an old widow lady.

Don't take me wrong Bill, I'm only ribbing you and a glad that you were able to get the planer at the price that you did.

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Or you might be real patient like Twoskies and find one that you can steal from an old widow lady.
> 
> Don't take me wrong Bill, I'm only ribbing you and a glad that you were able to get the planer at the price that you did.
> 
> Jerry


Yep, I did steal the thing, even i fit was from a retailer and not some lil old lady *LOL*.....

Only complaint I had was poor chip collection at first. I was running a 2 1/2" line to a Dust Deputy w/6 1/2HP shop vac.. Just did not do a good job of pulling the chips out. I hooked up by 4" shop DC and made a 100% difference. Sucks up 99% of the chips now...man, I wish I had tried that long ago...

Probably have run 200bf through it and the blades are still fine...Even with a shellix cutter head, IMHO the whole package which could run around 1000 or so (300-350 for the shellix) its still a great value for even the busiest of hobbyists.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Yep, I did steal the thing, even i fit was from a retailer and not some lil old lady *LOL*.....
> 
> Only complaint I had was poor chip collection at first. I was running a 2 1/2" line to a Dust Deputy w/6 1/2HP shop vac.. Just did not do a good job of pulling the chips out. I hooked up by 4" shop DC and made a 100% difference. Sucks up 99% of the chips now...man, I wish I had tried that long ago...
> 
> Probably have run 200bf through it and the blades are still fine...Even with a shellix cutter head, IMHO the whole package which could run around 1000 or so (300-350 for the shellix) its still a great value for even the busiest of hobbyists.



Bill, you old miser, you mean to say that you actually paid retall for the upgrade, if you did, you're beginning to slip, or did you find it someplace where the seller made a mistake, that would be more like you old type. Hope you don't mind the ribbing.

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry... rib away my good man 

The 735 was sitting in a stock room, new, in box,,,never opened. I got a heads up on it...was told that nobody at the store knew exactly what it was, so it sat...A half dozen or so mark downs later and I got ahold of the mgr. and made a offer of 250(?) or so...and he said,,,fine.  got the infeed/outfeed tables online for just a little under retail..


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, that is a heck of a deal. Does lightening strike twice? Still looking for an 8" long bed PM jointer marked down to 375...

The shelix upgrade really is more than for blade longevity. Handing highly figured wood is the top reason (for me anyway) but the ability to deal with nicks and a lot lower noise aren't far behind. Somewhat apples and oranges, though. Definitely not cheap but I wouldn't want to go back to straight knives.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> Yeah, that is a heck of a deal. Does lightening strike twice? Still looking for an 8" long bed PM jointer marked down to 375...
> 
> The shelix upgrade really is more than for blade longevity. Handing highly figured wood is the top reason (for me anyway) but the ability to deal with nicks and a lot lower noise aren't far behind. Somewhat apples and oranges, though. Definitely not cheap but I wouldn't want to go back to straight knives.


an 8"r w/long bed is on the list of things to keep an eye out for!!! 

if you can afford it, lots of good reasons to go with a shelix upgrades..I passed on one for 225 a while back, regretting it now...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Bill, I have one in my 15" griz planer I got at auction for around $300. All in I'm at about $1K. The shelix wasn't exactly an easy drop in but after some cursing, flailing, cursing, whacking with a large persuader and bit more cursing got it in. A good tune up and I absolutely love it. I hear the DW735 shelix upgrade is a lot easier. And, at 225, that would have been a huge bargain too. You must live right.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Phil...
I have never heard of anyone who upgraded that didn't absolutely love it...not a single complaint...even from the folks who you get used to seeing complain all the time love it...one of these days, I'll get one... as for living right?? *L*... i'm just very patient...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Jerry... rib away my good man
> 
> The 735 was sitting in a stock room, new, in box,,,never opened. I got a heads up on it...was told that nobody at the store knew exactly what it was, so it sat...A half dozen or so mark downs later and I got ahold of the mgr. and made a offer of 250(?) or so...and he said,,,fine.  got the infeed/outfeed tables online for just a little under retail..



Bill,
The embellished story about the old widow lady is a far better story in my opinion.

I must have misunderstood you after you first adquired the planer.

Now, I'm confused, did you actually do the upgrade or are you still fishing?

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry..

I contacted the guy on the upgrade... we haggled a bit and he held fast at 225 which was/is by all accounts a great deal. The money went towards the wood for grand daughters dresser build. Sometimes the stars just don't fall inline.. but I got no complaints...sometimes its all about the hunt anyways


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

refurbished Dewalt 735 
Dewalt DW735R 2 Speed 13" Thickness Planer Tool Reconditioned DW735 | eBay


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

The Ebay posting says "This item is out of stock"

Too bad, it was a good deal


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

CharlesWebster said:


> The Ebay posting says "This item is out of stock"
> 
> Too bad, it was a good deal


140.00 cheaper

refurbished 
Try here. Factory Reconditioned Dewalt DW735R 13 in. Two-Speed Thickness Planer


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Semipro said:


> 140.00 cheaper
> 
> refurbished
> Try here. Factory Reconditioned Dewalt DW735R 13 in. Two-Speed Thickness Planer


That one says "Out of stock" also??

A good planer for cheap is hard to find, all right. I have a 734 that belongs to a friend that I'm "storing" for a while ;-)


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Yep, I did steal the thing, even i fit was from a retailer and not some lil old lady *LOL*.....
> 
> Only complaint I had was poor chip collection at first. I was running a 2 1/2" line to a Dust Deputy w/6 1/2HP shop vac.. Just did not do a good job of pulling the chips out. I hooked up by 4" shop DC and made a 100% difference. Sucks up 99% of the chips now...man, I wish I had tried that long ago...
> 
> Probably have run 200bf through it and the blades are still fine...Even with a shellix cutter head, IMHO the whole package which could run around 1000 or so (300-350 for the shellix) its still a great value for even the busiest of hobbyists.


Bill I had the same problem. I tried to use a Dust Deputy hooked to a shop vac and it made a huge mess. The 735 has a pretty strong blower pushing the dust and chips and it just overpowers the shop vac. I went to a 2hp dc from HF and it works like a charm. I could not happier.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a 1 1/2 HP Grizzly dust collector and I found out I don't have to turn the dust collector on and it does fine. I need to say that I hook it up direct with a 10' hose.


----------

